# Mk4 R32



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

*Mk4 R32 - Sold...onto the next...*

Picked it up today finally after looking at a few and searching the web,

71k
Milltek Resonated system
FK Silverline Coilovers
Anniversary Black Headliner
Cruise control
Konig Half leather
Short Shift kit

few minor niggles here and there and some marks in the paint which i will address shortly....nothing out of the ordinary for an 11yr old car.

this will be my project to return to as clean an example as possible...nothing mental like complete strip down...but nice all the same 

just quick wash today, i will tackle it more in depth later as i don't have a tap or power washer at my own house.



















needs a good hoover...but the interior is in great condition, just requiring a clean.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the look of these


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice indeed, congrats :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

lovely motor,sound amazing :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice grunt to it....different to the mk5.

this is resonated, so i will see about getting it non-res later, i think they sound better


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice find.... Enjoy....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good keep us updated please


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice motor mate


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate. Good luck with it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Always prefer these to the mk5 version :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great to see you back in an R32 Davy and that looks a nice one. :thumb:

The seat bolsters look in very good condition. 

Enjoy driving and detailing it! 

Alan W


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice car.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

It's the same colour as my old one, I loved that car, looks tough, sounds like sex on wheels, terrible mpg, and slow as a week in the jail, I still want another one though.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/Alzay/Golf R32/DSC01438.jpg


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Always loved the MK4 R32, lovely example


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers folks 

3rd R32 now....cant seem to stay away :lol:

they should have been turbo'd from the factory imo.....

if it wasn't so expensive id consider it....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Supercharging is the way to go Davy! 

Greg Howell's R32 : 




Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i have seen that in the flesh....awesome machine


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely - looking forward to seeing more pix


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

First problem discovered that the seller failed to mention, is that there is water pouring in from the front and running into the drivers footwell....noticed it yesterday but thought it was wet from washing the shuts....but not to be, power washed the dust off it today and noticed it running in from under the pedals....hmm hoping its and easy fix


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

why hasnt that supercharged one got 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Woodsy (Mar 25, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> First problem discovered that the seller failed to mention, is that there is water pouring in from the from and running into the drivers footwell....noticed it yesterday but thought it was wet from washing the shuts....but not to be, power washed the dust off it today and noticed it running in from under the pedals....hmm hoping its and easy fix


Check that the drain holes under the wipers aren't blocked. This can cause water ingress into the footwell.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Woodsy said:


> Check that the drain holes under the wipers aren't blocked. This can cause water ingress into the footwell.


Clear away any leaves etc and also check for any missing, torn or improperly fitted grommets around wiring and cable entering the bulkhead including the steering column etc.

And don't despair! 

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

dillinja999 said:


> why hasnt that supercharged one got 4 wheel drive?


pulled haldex fuse probably for the dyno


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Clear away any leaves etc and also check for any missing, torn or improperly fitted grommets around wiring and cable entering the bulkhead including the steering column etc.
> 
> And don't despair!
> 
> Alan W


you know me lol the car has to be mint or I'm won't be happy

going to my mates unit at 8 to have a look as i can't see anything atm


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Spent some time on the engine bay today, due to the lack of running water here i had to make do with some envy brushes, MF's and orange degreaser....ill hopefully get it to a better standard when my outside tap gets plumbed in later this week.

before...horrible.  don't think it had ever been cleaned...









few hours later and dressed with CG VRP Dressall


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good, you need a pressure washer on the coolant and washer bottle lids, I don't understand why someone would paint them?

Lovely car.

Carl


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

haven't got a clue....im taking a trip to the scrappys this week, those were on the list of parts to get. 

cheers


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice bud!
I've just bought a reflex silver with 80k.
Fitted a resonated Milltek on Friday and it definately needs the non res centre section!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

MK1Campaign said:


> Nice bud!
> I've just bought a reflex silver with 80k.
> Fitted a resonated Milltek on Friday and it definately needs the non res centre section!


agree with that! its nice...but needs more noise haha :doublesho


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Looking good :thumb:
Ive always had a soft spot for the mk4 R32

Alex @ AKS Tuning can supply genuine black caps if you want to stay with the black


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

still light out so went out and did the exhaust, haven't started properly on the exterior...and then set about standing on the tube of polish and lost 3/4 of it...need wire wool to get some of the more stubborn stains out


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

planned on machining it myself....but haven't actually got a rotary...so booked it in with Gordon @ Defined Details for 2 days in june and the two of us can work on it then together.

she looks ok from a distance....but up close its swirl city!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

The timing chains are a common problem on the Mk4, so got the kit to change them over....not a cheap or small job...but peace of mind knowing they're done


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> The timing chains are a common problem on the Mk4, so got the kit to change them over....not a cheap or small job...but peace of mind knowing they're done


Good idea! Looking to get mine done at some point.
Stealth Racing quoted me approx 12 hours labour plus parts.
Worth sticking a clutch and flywheel in while your there.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking to get myself a MKIV R32 soon 

Will you do the chain yourself?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

No, too big a job unfortunately


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Got under it today to fix a rattling heat shield and fit a missing exhaust clamp, also stripped off the scuttle cover which was broken, and should have a new one tomorrow


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You're making good progress Davy! :thumb:

How did you get on tracing the leak into the footwell?

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

The scuttle and wipers are still off ATM waiting for the replacements as the cover was broken anyway, I poured water for ages into the scuttle and over the roof/doors and found nothing...I did notice an ill fitting outer door rubber which I cleaned and refitted but as yet haven't found anything obvious!

It also goes to Gordon June 25th and 26th


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> It also goes to Gordon June 25th and 26th


I went over to see Gordon last week and he thought it was 26th and 27th! :lol:

I'll try and pop over one evening when you're there. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe it is lol it's either or :lol:

Be good to meet up again


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Still one of my favourite cars. Good work


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea, always had a soft spot for the mk4


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> Yea, always had a soft spot for the mk4


Likewise. Still miss mine and regret selling it. Wife and I were looking at pics of it last night.


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice motor. Good call re the timing chains as I know all too well the pain of them failing!!! I had an A3 3.2 until last month and last year it needed the chains doing. Grand total of £1780! The work was done by Walton Audi in Surrey and a Master Technician did the work. The hourly rates where halved due to the cars age and Audi covered 50% of the final bill!!! Potentially a £3-4k job if the car is newer!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

This is coming in at just over £1,000 it's well worth it though


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does the R have any of the warning signs, lumpy idle/can't hold 2k rpm in neutral? Another thing I would advise you do is a full Haldex service. Also, how smoothly does it pull away when you give it some from a standstill? If it's not silky smooth the rubber mushroom coupling of the propshaft might be worn. Oh, and finally keep an eye on your CV joints and have a supply of new coil packs to hand!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Coil packs were done on warranty about 2k miles ago, everything else seems fine thus far  bar the fault code for the chains which I knew about


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

daver555 said:


> Nice motor. Good call re the timing chains as I know all too well the pain of them failing!!! I had an A3 3.2 until last month and last year it needed the chains doing. Grand total of £1780! The work was done by Walton Audi in Surrey and a Master Technician did the work. The hourly rates where halved due to the cars age and Audi covered 50% of the final bill!!! Potentially a £3-4k job if the car is newer!!!


That's steep even at £1780, less than 1k at a decent VW / Audi specialist


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

His had already snapped, possibly causing serious damage


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> His had already snapped, possibly causing serious damage


Nope didn't snap just went into major limp mode. It had been juddering for ages but intermittently and then one day it gave up whereby you could start it with difficulty but it would keep cutting out. The work included replacement cam chains, sensors, adjusters and a few other bits. IIRC it was a kit of parts to do the whole job. I'm sure I could've got it repaired cheaper but at the time AMD where quoting a worst case scenario of £3k and when Audi said there would be an element of goodwill, I went with them.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

finally got some time to get a coat of wax down and got my tap fitted....cant wait until it goes to Gordon, shiny until the street lights hit it....also managed to fit the new scuttle cover and re-fit the wipers.....and i think i may have sourced the leak....a twisted door seal, as after washing the carpets are still dry. fingers crossed.























































swirl city! be fixed shortly...










didn't hoover...but took a picture anyway lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news on the leak, or lack of Davy! :thumb:

Confirmed those dates with Gordon yet?  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup 25th/26th  i knew i was right :lol:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

If you haven't sorted the leaks this might help you. 
The vw Audi range was common for water ingress through the inner door membrane. So remove your door trim and you will see a metal membrane which holds the window regulator in place. Remove all of the bolts apart from the top middle two bolts. This will allow you to pull it out far enough without damaging the window regulator. Then get some black gasket sealer I used this instead of silicone because it will still allow you to remove the membrane if you ever need to. Silicone set too hard. Put a thin bead around the membrane and refit. Also check the pollen filter for the leak on the scuttle sometime they are fitted incorrectly and will cause the leak. Did all this on my seat Leon cupra r and it cured it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea I've had it off already - bone dry


----------



## vfr (Jan 12, 2010)

Speaking of leaks.

It looks like the pipework for the tap on the wall has a bit of a leak too. With that much pipework outside too I'd also consider insulating it and, if you haven't already done so, fit an isolator inside the house so you can shut it off and drain the tap down in the winter. The last thing you'd need there is a burst pipe!

Car's looking good too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

vfr said:


> Speaking of leaks.
> 
> It looks like the pipework for the tap on the wall has a bit of a leak too. With that much pipework outside too I'd also consider insulating it and, if you haven't already done so, fit an isolator inside the house so you can shut it off and drain the tap down in the winter. The last thing you'd need there is a burst pipe!
> 
> Car's looking good too.


pipe isn't finished yet, still to get lagging and brackets  damp patch was when I was leak testing it  I turn it on and off under the sink, the window you see is the kitchen on the middle floor


----------



## vfr (Jan 12, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> pipe isn't finished yet, still to get lagging and brackets  damp patch was when I was leak testing it  I turn it on and off under the sink, the window you see is the kitchen on the middle floor


No problem, sounds like you already have it covered.


----------



## Pearson90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Love these cars, they sound mental with a decat and milltek non res &#55357;&#56860;.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ahhh another OC member  cars looking good mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Pearson90 said:


> Love these cars, they sound mental with a decat and milltek non res ��.


on that note....i bought this, with this means it has to now get mapped to remove the management light from the lambda.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

new audio

Alpine IVA-W520R


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

waxed yesterday....raining today....que a customary beading shot.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Fitted the Alpine after work this morning


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Sealed up the passenger inner door plate as I suspect it's leaking










Fitted a new battery and gave her a clean, not too shabby for 11yrs old


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Got the decat fitted and found the lambdas to beyond saving so ordered some new ones


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think we all need a little sound clip when youve got this sorted ;-)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Will do


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed !!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Got the car back, decay fitted....sounds a bit nuts....can be civilised if you want it to be

never sound as good on video for some reason...

feels a bit more responsive too, maybe just a placebo...


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

i really like the R32 MK4 just missed out on one in january, and not sold the Evo 6 yet but thats really nice....id be a happy man in one of those...keep up the work and the thread pal


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> Got the car back, decay fitted....sounds a bit nuts....can be civilised if you want it to be.


Mmmmmmm, sounds tasty! :thumb:

I need to hear this in person. 

Alan W

EDIT: Just listened again and its got quite a bark to it!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it sounds crap on video lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> I think it sounds crap on video lol


You've heard the real thing though, we haven't! 

YouTube vids don't do justice to any R32 exhaust, most sounding a bit flatulent at times! :lol: (I've listened to quite a few :wall

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> You've heard the real thing though, we haven't!
> 
> YouTube vids don't do justice to any R32 exhaust, most sounding a bit flatulent at times! :lol: (I've listened to quite a few :wall
> 
> Alan W


You gonna nip down when it's in at Gordons?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> You gonna nip down when it's in at Gordons?


Will do, the dates are in my diary. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Rubbed the discs down and gave them a coat of satin black etch...the rears need replaced soon.

quick spin round the block burned the excess off the face.










got rid of the crap black badges and got new silver ones.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Really really nice mate. I know it'll sound stuning in person if it sounds like that on video. Really Miss my V6 TT noise. Always fancied a fruity exhaust on it. Good fun!

Get those calipers a nice coat of blue, they do some nice brake paint colours on Ebay. I found a stunning match for my old Frp calipers.

OEM+ is perfect.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

picked this up over on R32oc, just needed a wee clean and its pretty much like new!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

got the carbonio finished off today.......some fannying about required!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the rear discs are in need of replacing, so picked these up cheap..hardly used and will be a good replacement for the standard 256mm rears....

300mm S4 drilled, just need brackets to fit once I've cleaned them up










i will replace the fronts with drilled standard size discs to match.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Really love these cars, mate had one in blue and it looked sweet. Keep it up.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely car Davy


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Lovely car Davy


long time no see Bobby...hows things?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Rubbed the discs down and gave them a paint, the braking surface should look better when the pads contact them


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cars had its first day at Gordon (Defined Details) and already looking awesome, fair bit work still to do tomorrow but now chilling in my hotel room after sampling a Glasgow munch box...stuffed!










Making G do the lacky work...









Clay was mingin!









Clayed dried off and ready to assess paint









Old guy doing what he does best









A hit with megs 101..that'll do!









Gordon went on with 101 and I followed with 205


















Looking much better...but still no LSP









Serious business













































Refined clarity









that's all I have for day 1, will stick up some complete pictures tomorrow and I'm sure Gordon will put his hi - res more in depth ones up :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looking good guys! :buffer:

See you tomorrow. :wave:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you Alan


----------



## DetailingMonkey (Feb 1, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Supercharging is the way to go Davy!
> 
> Greg Howell's R32 : R32 Supercharged - YouTube
> 
> Alan W


Yum I do miss my MK5 GTi


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It was great to catch up with Gordon and Davy this afternoon and assist with finishing the R32's 2 day detail at Defined Details. :buffer:

It now looks stunning after some skillfull machine polishing by both of them and the application of some superb Polish Angel products.  I'll let Davy have the pleaseure of posting some photos later when he gets home after a long drive. 

Enjoy Davy!

Alan W

P.S. Car sounds absolutely awesome by the way! :argie:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

home finally....

Great to catch up again Alan...always good to have a blether with like minded people 










Ill let Gordon do the write up with the better quality pictures but heres a few I took 



















Finishing weapons of choice..


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks awesome! Did you do the inside as well?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

L.J. said:


> Looks awesome! Did you do the inside as well?


no, only correction at Gordons as we only had 2 days.

ill spend a day on the interior later myself...it isn't really needing much.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Just been through this thread start to finish - It's Terrific Davy:thumb::thumb:

An awesome car that is clearly putting many new cars to shame in it great condition you have got it too. I am sold and have sub'd keep up this terrific thread.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

SBM said:


> Just been through this thread start to finish - It's Terrific Davy:thumb::thumb:
> 
> An awesome car that is clearly putting many new cars to shame in it great condition you have got it too. I am sold and have sub'd keep up this terrific thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Ben


----------



## therusterman (May 4, 2011)

Very very nice, is that LC9Z black pearl?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

therusterman said:


> Very very nice, is that LC9Z black pearl?


it is 

black magic pearl


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice one...:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Fantastic car, great result as well!! Well done lads! Always had a soft spot for these - mainly the noise!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AS_BO said:


> Always had a soft spot for these - mainly the noise!


You should hear this one! :argie: There's not much 'silencing' going on with this system! :lol:

It does however sound the absolute dogs wotsits to these ears! 

Alan W


----------



## therusterman (May 4, 2011)

> You should hear this one! :argie: There's not much 'silencing' going on with this system! :lol:
> 
> It does however sound the absolute dogs wotsits to these ears!
> 
> Alan W


Yup, have to agree they sound silky smooth, what's it like to drive normally though?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

it can be civilised if you want it to be....but if the foot goes down half the east coast know about it :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not a huge update

got some 15mm spacers as i think the rear wheels look a little lost, they're fairly new but might give them a paint to make them a little easier on the eye


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

another in the sun with the bairns


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Not much happening recently been garaged for over a week....bought a Nilfisk and hauled it out the garage today in hope that it arrives....


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

still not got the PW....but had a shower of rain here


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovely rare  PA Viking Spritz beads! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Lovely rare  PA Viking Spritz beads! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


very rare product, happy to be testing it out also! :thumb:

it goes in for a few bits of paint a week on wednesday....

theres a tiny bit corrosion on the boot handle, so i picked up a brand new one.










and the drivers inner door check is also being re-painted.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

a quick video of the master sealant and a coating of black wulfenite...these are unwashed panels and the cars covered maybe 150miles.






stick it to HD for best effect.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that's some sweet beading


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

aye I'm pleasantly surprised by how good it is, from a wipe on wipe off product its fantastic.

wet application option too is just great.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't really find any decent plates that don't cost more than my mortgage...found this










But not sure really...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Picked up the new boot handle from the painters


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Car dropped off at my mates Powdercoaters to have the wheels refurbished hopefully get down tomorrow when they're done to get them waxed while they're still off the car...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

looking well


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers, no rush....just doing bits here and there


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

looks awesome bud, really like the mk4's

Keep up the work


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks 

hoping to get down today at the back of 4 to get the wheels sealed and back on


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Wheels have been dipped and imperfections repaired....just waiting for a space to be coated and baked



















currently looking like this...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Primer



























rears done in OEM Grey









Sealed with Polish Angel Master Sealant


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Shiny! 

OEM grey on the rears is a nice touch. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Love the thread buddy. Keep em coming! Lovely


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Shiny!
> 
> OEM grey on the rears is a nice touch. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I thought so..trying to keep that factory touch to them


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Polish Angel Master Sealant is undoubtedly one of the best products I've used....it just continues to impress me....hand had the chance to wash the wheels for a week or so, and they had a build up of brake dust and were pretty disgusting by most of our standards...a light spritz of bilberry and just power washed off left them without even needing to be agitated with a brush etc....and if it continues this way ill be very happy, as the less brushing they need, the better i'll feel!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and like the wheels


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Now this is making me contemplate either Master sealant or Super sport on my Alloys. Very good job mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Now this is making me contemplate either Master sealant or Super sport on my Alloys. Very good job mate


Cheers, I haven't tried the Super Sport myself so couldn't tell you my comparisons unfortunately.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Wheels look great, that beading is awesome.. Be interesting to see how long it lasts durability wise.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

badly_dubbed said:


> Cheers, I haven't tried the Super Sport myself so couldn't tell you my comparisons unfortunately.


I more then likely will order it Friday with mint +. Then a case of buying the alloys. Have finally decided though what i want


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

agree about the backs great idea and finish


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Sold the R32 a while back now, ended up buying an E39 V8 535i, however I've just also sold that and hoping to get down this week to pick up the next one...

E60 M5 V10 in Saphire Black.


----------

